# Help me plz



## ls3gto (Nov 6, 2011)

I hav a 2005 gto I jst swapped a hotcammed ls3 into.it now has around 1000 miles on it.I got on it and the gears felt weird so I pushed in the clutch and ther was no pedal at all.I hav been hearing weird vibration noises coming from the tranny from inside the car.it lost all pressure the dot4 brake fluid for the clutch was also shot out.please help me I'm so burnt out on workin on the car.I think its jst the clutch?!!!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's the slave cylinder attached to the front of the transmission. Get a 2002 Camaro slave and swap the fittings off your old one. They're about $80 but it's a bit of a PITA to drop the tranny to get at it. While your in there put a remote bleeder line on. It will make it vastly easier to bleed the lines and freshen the fluid when it get contaminated in the future.


----------

